# Balotelli tolta una giornata di squalifica



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2013)

Secondo la *Gazza,Super Mario Balotelli* per aver rivolto ripetutamente nei confronti del giudice di porta il termine *"Zacco guardi,zacco guardi.....",rischierebbe la prova tv e sarebbe costretto a saltare anche il match di Torino.S'attendono news sul caso.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2013)

VA beh se succede voglio una rivolta, perchè mi sono rotta che ste regole valgono solo per i balotelli ed ibra BASTA, vedo insulti all'arbitro e non fanno mai niente, insomma le altre squadre fanno pena e allora cerchiamo di vivacizzare di piu il campionato VERGOGNA


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> VA beh se succede voglio una rivolta, perchè mi sono rotta che ste regole valgono solo per i balotelli ed ibra BASTA, vedo insulti all'arbitro e non fanno mai niente, insomma le altre squadre fanno pena e allora cerchiamo di vivacizzare di piu il campionato VERGOGNA


Sarebbe delirante,Dio mio......

Balo,vai nella sezione Gestione Forum e vedi che ne pensi di quel che ho postato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2013)

Come minimo  mo ho l'ansia per quello che decidono  manco il lunedi mi fanno passare tranquillamente  ora vado a vedere non avevo visto


----------



## MisterBet (8 Aprile 2013)

Ahahahahah ma basta...


----------



## de sica (8 Aprile 2013)

Sarebbe veramente da insurrezione.. ho ancora alla mente totti che urlava vaffanpulo 3 volte in faccia a rizzoli,e non fu nemmeno ammonito


----------



## rossovero (8 Aprile 2013)

Il rischio c´é: la prova tv la tirano fuori quasi esclusivamente quando uno dei nostri fa qualcosa. O comunque molto a random, il che dá piuttosto fastidio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Aprile 2013)

Una giornata a Cambiasso per un tentato omicidio su Giovinco e due giornate a Balotelli per una parolaccia.

Mi sembra giusto.


----------



## smallball (8 Aprile 2013)

non credo accadra' nulla


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Aprile 2013)

Sarebbe ridicolo.
La prova TV,al limite,dovrebbero usarla per quello scarsone di Windcutter.


----------



## jaws (8 Aprile 2013)

Lo squalificheranno di sicuro, tutti aspettavano da gennaio questo momento


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Aprile 2013)

Io direi di squalificarlo a vita dalla Serie A per questo


----------



## runner (8 Aprile 2013)

sarebbe un delirio ovviamente.....

comunque lo menano in tutte le partite e appena fa qualcosa "giallo"

più che basso livello di giocatori in Italia c' è un bassissimo livello di classe arbitrale....


----------



## MisterBet (8 Aprile 2013)

Trovo sia assurdo anche solo parlare di un'eventualità del genere...veramente paradossale...


----------



## #Dodo90# (8 Aprile 2013)

Dopo tutte le botte che ha preso, pure la squalifica?


----------



## Aphex (8 Aprile 2013)

Sarebbe da denuncia immediata.
Tra l'altro sarebbe tipo il terzo anno di fila che il nostro attaccante più forte viene squalificato in vista di un big match.
Nel 2011 Ibra prima del derby e durante la volata scudetto e nel 2012 sempre Ibra prima di Milan-Juve.

Ma noi siamo la mafia del calcio [Cit.]


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2013)

sarebbe il delitto perfetto contro di noi...

tra parentesi sul sito gazzetta titolone Inter, rigore inesistente - Tomovic, rosso ingiusto... tutto il resto va bene


----------



## yelle (8 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;161331 ha scritto:


> VA beh se succede voglio una rivolta, perchè mi sono rotta che ste regole valgono solo per i balotelli ed ibra BASTA, vedo insulti all'arbitro e non fanno mai niente, insomma le altre squadre fanno pena e allora cerchiamo di vivacizzare di piu il campionato VERGOGNA


sul serio, che ****o! Gente che manda afancu*o l'arbitro IN OGNI DANNATISSIMA PARTITA e le squalifiche se le beccano sempre gli stessi? E guarda caso proprio in concomitanza di Juve-Milan? Maddai.


----------



## Jino (8 Aprile 2013)

Purtoppo si sa che un Totti può dire quello che vuole mentre un Balotelli no.


----------



## chicagousait (8 Aprile 2013)

E certo Balotelli manda l'arbitro a rompere le pietre alle Murge e forse si becca due giornate di squalifica e Cambiasso che quasi uccide Giovinco una sola. Mi sembra giusto


----------



## Frikez (8 Aprile 2013)

Ma crescerà mai? Si comporta come un dodicenne


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2013)

Ah beh per queste presunte parole ne parlano tutti invece della ladrata di ieri manco se ne parla wow avanti cosi


----------



## MisterBet (8 Aprile 2013)

Ma anche dell'indegna gazzarra a San Siro alla fine di Inter-Atalanta non c'è traccia...mattinata monopolizzata da un presunto "***** guardi" di Balotelli, ben più grave di pugni e schiaffoni immagino...


----------



## Canonista (8 Aprile 2013)

Prova TV??? AHAHAHAHAH le comiche.

Ma allora gente come Totti, Chiellini, Dainelli, Cassano, Cambiasso, De rossi, Behrami, Biava, Radu, Lichstcoso, Chivu, Vucinic, Di Natale, Paletta dovrebbero essere sottoposti a prova TV ogni giornata!


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2013)

Se arriva la doppia squalifica e ufficiale che in base al cognome che porti sulla maglietta vengono date le sanzioni c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Stex (8 Aprile 2013)

vediamo schelotto allora...


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Aprile 2013)

Ma vi pare che lo sanzionano ? Ci marciano bene su queste cose...


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> vediamo schelotto allora...



....Schelotto verrà giudicato incapace di intendere e di volere....quindi non punibile....


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma vi pare che lo sanzionano ? Ci marciano bene su queste cose...



e guarda e molto probabile secondo me, che poi sanzionare una persona che dice c.... guardi mi sembra alquanto esagerato, perchè non mi sembra che insulti l'arbitro a dire cosi, per carità era meglio dire cosa al posto di c... pero non vedo tutto sto casino, eee ma quando si tratta di Balotelli tutti si ingrandisce.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2013)

Ma infatti,non è assolutamente un'offesa verso il giudice di porta,ma semplicemente dice "zacco guardi".Bah,speriamo bene.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Aprile 2013)

Sarebbe ridicolo


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Aprile 2013)

sarebbe inaudito e da malafede evidente

ma liaic che simula niente prova tv?


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> e guarda e molto probabile secondo me, che poi sanzionare una persona che dice c.... guardi mi sembra alquanto esagerato, perchè non mi sembra che insulti l'arbitro a dire cosi, per carità era meglio dire cosa al posto di c... pero non vedo tutto sto casino, eee ma quando si tratta di Balotelli tutti si ingrandisce.



Ma il casino è più mediatico che effettivo. Se lo sanzionano è un'indecenza...dovrebbero squalificarlo per 2 partite poi...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> sarebbe inaudito e da malafede evidente
> 
> ma liaic che simula niente prova tv?



L'azione è stata vista e giudicata dall'arbitro...quella è scarsezza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2013)

Io mi auguro che se succede, il Milan faccia ricorso e porti tanto di video con tutti i giocatori che hanno bestemmiato e insultato l'arbitro dobbiamo farci sentire, lo stile mi sta bene ma fessi no.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Aprile 2013)

se viene punito finiamo nel ridicolo...se c'è uno che deve essere punito è Tagliavento


----------



## sheva90 (8 Aprile 2013)

È uno scherzo vero?


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2013)

Se viene squalificato e la volta buona che mi faccio bannare davvero, di solito dalle 16 alle 17 danno le varie squalifiche,


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;161586 ha scritto:


> Se viene squalificato e la volta buona che mi faccio bannare davvero, di solito dalle 16 alle 17 danno le varie squalifiche,



....niente ban, ci servi.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Aprile 2013)

purtroppo,vista la mediaticità di balotelli,temo seriamente che venga punito davvero


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Aprile 2013)

comunque la prova tv prevede un minimo di 3 giornate quindi anche nel remoto caso in cui la applichino(francamente mi sembra impossibile)salterebbe 4 partite


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Aprile 2013)

Anche questo fa parte del piano per mandarci in Champions?


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> comunque la prova tv prevede un minimo di 3 giornate quindi anche nel remoto caso in cui la applichino(francamente mi sembra impossibile)salterebbe 4 partite



il problema e come fanno ad applicare la prova tv? cioè da quando ho capito e successo nel tunnel, li le telecamere non ci sono.





Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....niente ban, ci servi.



E lo so e che già ieri e successo quello che è successo, questo sarebbe il massimo, cioe senza senso.


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;161621 ha scritto:


> il problema e come fanno ad applicare la prova tv? cioè da quando ho capito e successo nel tunnel, li le telecamere non ci sono.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non so cosa sia successo,ma è chiaramente una ****.ata della gazzetta dello sport che cerca di far rumore parlando di balotelli sul quale si inventano e inventeranno un mucchio di favole
l'articolo conferma inoltre la mancanza di informazione da parte dai giornalisti che non sanno nemmeno che la prova tv prevede un minimo di 3 giornate...nell'articolo parlano solo della partita di torino


----------



## MisterBet (8 Aprile 2013)

La prova tv è inapplicabile, la solita Gazzetta...casomai ci si potrebbe riferire al referto del giudice di porta...se viene riportato un insulto o meno ma quel presunto "ca*** guardi" anche fosse vero ma che insulto sarebbe? Da squalifica? Con gente che ogni giornata ne dice di ogni e che si scanna in mezzo al campo durante la partita e qualche volta anche oltre (vedi Schelotto-Cigarini)..


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non so cosa sia successo,ma è chiaramente una ****.ata della gazzetta dello sport che cerca di far rumore parlando di balotelli sul quale si inventano e inventeranno un mucchio di favole
> l'articolo conferma inoltre la mancanza di informazione da parte dai giornalisti che non sanno nemmeno che la prova tv prevede un minimo di 3 giornate...nell'articolo parlano solo della partita di torino



speriamo, piu che altro perchè mi sembra esagerato, se avesse fatto qualcosa in campo e avesse sbagliato e giusto ma cosi non ci sto,


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2013)

Ma oggi non danno le varie squalifiche? di solito le danno anche se a volte si e giocato il lunedi sera.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;161692 ha scritto:


> Ma oggi non danno le varie squalifiche? di solito le danno anche se a volte si e giocato il lunedi sera.



Domani ci sarà il comunicato sugli squalificati,dato il derby di stasera.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2013)

ah ok perfetto allora inutile aspettare oggi grazie


----------



## Freddy Manson (8 Aprile 2013)

Come minimo credo che debba essere fucilato in pubblica piazza. 

Ma è un continuo di calciatori (a volte si vedono anche l'immagini) che dicono di tutto agli arbitri!  Balotelli se lo inchiappetterebbero anche se scoreggiasse, magnifico.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Aprile 2013)

Mah (spero) non succederà nulla.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Aprile 2013)

Se vabbe... e poi con chi segnamo?


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2013)

*Secondo il CdS rischia addirittura 3 giornate di squalifica.*


Incredibile......


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2013)

Se vabbe l'altro entra un'entrata macellaia una giornata... che verogna o Ibra o Balotelli... e sempre nei momenti cluo


----------



## prebozzio (9 Aprile 2013)

Sicuramente peggio dell'entrata di quel signore di Cambiasso, anzi, io darei a Balotelli anche le giornate che non hanno dato al pelato.


----------



## jaws (9 Aprile 2013)

Contro la Juve mancheranno per squalifica sia Balotelli che El Shaarawy


----------



## Canonista (9 Aprile 2013)

Ok dai, il verdetto sarà torture cinesi e pena di morte in India. Rassegnamoci.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2013)

Non ho capito che ha fatto, giuro


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Se uno scandalo simile dovesse succedere mi auguro che la società si faccia sentire e pure sonoramente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

eeee ma questo e il proggetttooo pro milan





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CdS rischia addirittura 3 giornate di squalifica.*
> 
> 
> Incredibile......


quindi sarebbero 4 in totale, 3 di squalifica e 1 per la diffida, ma poi come si fa a fare la prova tv che sono nel tunnel  ah già ma dimenticato e MARIO BALOTELLI quindi tutto e possibile VERGOGNA


----------



## Ale (9 Aprile 2013)

siamo la mafia del calcio italiano..


----------



## Sindaco (9 Aprile 2013)

Pieno così di immagini che mostrano la riprovevole condotta di Balotelli proprio!

Poi Pasqual ha latrato contro Tagliavento come una ***** sifilitica per tutta la partita, ma va bene.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;162076 ha scritto:


> eeee ma questo e il proggetttooo pro milan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 in totale.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2013)

Bah se loro sono contenti di mandare la Florentia viola a prendere imbarcate in Cl l'anno prossimo e farci fare figuracce, contenti loro....


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bah se loro sono contenti di mandare la Florentia viola a prendere imbarcate in Cl l'anno prossimo e farci fare figuracce, contenti loro....



Penso che prendesse la squalifica con prova tv,sarebbero 2 giornate complessive e sinceramente la Viola in queste 2 partite non farà 6 punti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

Se non vengono presi provvedimenti GIURO che metto l'avatar di DentiGialli e qui la dice lunga su come la penso.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2013)

Comunque per perdere il terzo posto, il Milan praticamente deve fare 0 punti in tutte le prossime partite, mentre la Fioretina deve vincerle tutte...


----------



## Canonista (9 Aprile 2013)

Ma Aquilani che stava quasi per menarlo a Tagliavento?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Che Balotelli sia una testa calda e un ********** , non ci piove. Ma trovo VERGOGNOSE le tre giornate per una frase che molti giocatori rivolgono spesso agli arbitri; Totti per tre "Vaff..." di seguito all'arbitro non si beccò manco un ammonizione.
Ora spuntino fuori tutti coloro che accusavano il Milan di avere favori.
Incazzati neri, domenica voglio il sangue del ciuccio in campo


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che Balotelli sia una testa calda e un ********** , non ci piove. Ma trovo VERGOGNOSE le tre giornate per una frase che molti giocatori rivolgono spesso agli arbitri; Totti per tre "Vaff..." di seguito all'arbitro non si beccò manco un ammonizione.
> Ora spuntino fuori tutti coloro che accusavano il Milan di avere favori.
> Incazzati neri, domenica voglio il sangue del ciuccio in campo


Quotone.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2013)

Io continuo a vederla come fantascienza, ancora non ci credo e aspetto la sentenza.

Se succedesse davvero è uno scandalo senza precedenti.


----------



## Jino (9 Aprile 2013)

Quand'è che si saprà? Mi auguro ci sia buon senso, altrimenti la domenica del Milan da un punto di vista arbitrale sarebbe da considerare tragica, alla faccia degli interisti pazzi.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Comunque nessuno ha ben compreso se lo "Zacco guardi" a chi fosse riferito,aldilà che sia una baggianata.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quand'è che si saprà? Mi auguro ci sia buon senso, altrimenti la domenica del Milan da un punto di vista arbitrale sarebbe da considerare tragica, alla faccia degli interisti pazzi.



Di solito noto che le varie squalifiche va da un orario dalle 15 alle 17, ma come ti ho detto di solito, ma entro il pomeriggio si saprà qualcosa.





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque nessuno ha ben compreso se lo "Zacco guardi" a chi fosse riferito,aldilà che sia una baggianata.....



Mettiamo pure caso che era riferito all'arbitro di porta ma era già finita la partita erano già nel tunnel, poi squalificarlo perchè dice Zacco mi sembra eccessivo a dir poco, Totti ogni partite manda a quel paese l'arbitro e non solo e non gli fanno mai niente, a me fa girare che in base al cognome che porti si prendono prvvedimenti e vergognoso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

uffffffffff che nervoso sveglia tosel


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Balotelli condannato a 6 anni di lavori forzati.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

Te riesci a scherzare, anche se sono una ragazza ho le cosidette che mi girano-.- mi sembra un presa in giro, tre partite sono veramente tante da saltare, anche se abbiamo Pazzini che non ha fatto male pero Mario sempre averlo a disposizione.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Ma non è detto che venga squalificato.Aspettiamo il referto dell'arbitro.


----------



## Canonista (9 Aprile 2013)

Giuro che se viene squalificato inizio a tifare Inter


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

E vedrai guarda ci ho scommesso l'avatar di dentigialli questa volta non mi sbaglio ne sono certa che nervoso


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Aprile 2013)

Se viene squalificato è una vergogna.


----------



## Principe (9 Aprile 2013)

Se viene squalificato dobbiamo fare un casino mai visto


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Aprile 2013)

3 giornate. Ufficiale


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

vaff**** eccola la tre giornate lo sapevo


----------



## Frikez (9 Aprile 2013)

3 giornate, pazzesco


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Aprile 2013)

va bè stiamo zitti che è meglio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2013)

Non so cosa dire.


----------



## drama 84 (9 Aprile 2013)

per aver rivolto ad un Arbitro addizionale *un'espressione* ingiuriosa.

sono senza parole...


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

VERGOGNA ehhh ma progetto PRO MILAN ma andate in quel posto va


----------



## Aphex (9 Aprile 2013)

Cavolo, facciamo proprio c.agare a fare i complotti.


----------



## Principe (9 Aprile 2013)

Basta basta basta ci prendono per il **** noi con la Juve e con il Napoli nn possiamo avere il nostro miglior attaccante pezzi di ***** , basta stavolta nn ci sto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

Io skippavo continuamente il topic proprio perché credevo che fosse una baggianata bella e buona, gli hanno dato sul serio tre giornate ? Ma stiamo scherzando ? Salta Napoli, Juve e Catania ? Vabbè, non ho voglia di innervosirmi perché già ho dato dopo il pareggio con la Fiorentina.
Tre giornate soltanto perché si chiama Balotelli, ma che popolo ridicolo che siamo perché questa squalifica non si tratta soltanto di calcio ma di cultura.


----------



## drama 84 (9 Aprile 2013)

e chiaro che non vedono l'ora di squalificarlo...


----------



## Frikez (9 Aprile 2013)

A Schelotto una ROTFL


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Aprile 2013)

3 GIORNATE A BALOTELLI


vergogna


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2013)

3 giornate di squalifica a Balotelli

Gazza


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Aprile 2013)

sicuramente faremo ricorso e ne toglieranno una come contentino


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Aprile 2013)

ma moratti che dice?


----------



## MilanForever (9 Aprile 2013)

Ridicolo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

Devono piovere ricorsi, Galliani non si deve fermare perché di solito accettiamo e zitti, non ce le facciamo neanche ridurre. Devono piovere ricorsi, se necessario dobbiamo rivolgerci alla Corte costituzionale. La squalifica più ridicola della storia del calcio.


----------



## Principe (9 Aprile 2013)

A cambiasso una giornata a balotelli 3 dai e' ridicolo , no basta nn si puo accettare questa


----------



## Frikez (9 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> sicuramente faremo ricorso e ne toglieranno una come contentino



Non è detto che accolgano il ricorso.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Aprile 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non è detto che accolgano il ricorso.



ma succederà cosi..vedrai!!!ora scoppierà il putiferio e come contentino ne leveranno una


----------



## Principe (9 Aprile 2013)

3 giornate a Raimondi per un cazzotto , una a schelotto per quel casino , 3 a balotelli . No basta ci prendono per i fondelli


----------



## Butcher (9 Aprile 2013)

Ridicolo! Ora cosa dice Bonolis? Ma mi faccia un bo...


----------



## Frikez (9 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma succederà cosi..vedrai!!!ora scoppierà il putiferio e come contentino ne leveranno una



Speriamo.


----------



## Principe (9 Aprile 2013)

Se andiamo a Torino senza balotelli presentiamoci con una maglia nera perché questa e' razzismo nn so se di pelle o contro il Milan ma è' razzismo


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Aprile 2013)

un ricorso d'urgenza adesso

e comunicato di galliani sul sito ufficiale


----------



## Canonista (9 Aprile 2013)

Ahahahahahahahahah no dai, ci prendono in giro!

Schelotto che fa il figo, manda a fan***o tutti e le prende, una giornata e Balo che non si sa neanche se l'abbia fatto, 3 giornate?!?
Non sta né in cielo né in terra un metro di giudizio così.

Ora, caro A.C. Milan, c'è da prendere i video di questo stesso anno (anche stessa giornata, fate voi) in cui il 98% dei giocatori dice male ad uno dei settantaduemila arbitri e portarli davanti al giudice di 'sta ceppa. Si può iniziare con Schelotto stesso, che voleva fare la rivoluzione francese, Aquilani nella stessa partita che stava per alzare le mani sull'arbitro e tantissssssimi altri episodi.

Se stiamo zitti facciamo la figura degli imbe*illi, di quelli che si fanno mettere i piedi in testa da cani e porci.


----------



## yelle (9 Aprile 2013)

non ho parole! La devono finire di squalificare solo certi giocatori, quando di gente che manda affan*ulo l'arbitro ne avremo 5 in ogni partita. E che diamine.



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma succederà cosi..vedrai!!!ora scoppierà il putiferio e come contentino ne leveranno una


sai a che ci serve, intanto salta pure la Juve.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

Mi sono rotta che le squalificano vanno in base al cognome mi sono altamente rotta ora


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

Cambiasso intervento killer su Giovinco: una giornata; Schelotto fomenta una *rissa*: una giornata; Balotelli *guarda* l'arbitro: tre giornate


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Aprile 2013)

allucinante XD


----------



## Frikez (9 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Devono piovere ricorsi, Galliani non si deve fermare perché di solito accettiamo e zitti, non ce le facciamo neanche ridurre. Devono piovere ricorsi, se necessario dobbiamo rivolgerci alla Corte costituzionale. La squalifica più ridicola della storia del calcio.



Giudici comunisti!!


----------



## Doctore (9 Aprile 2013)

ma bim bum bam bonolis che dice?


----------



## Harvey (9 Aprile 2013)

Sono una manica di incompetenti chissà cosa ha scritto Tagliavento per riparare  tra l'altro dal reperto trapela pure che il rosso a Tomovic è per "chiara occasione da rete" e non per condotta violenta. Madonna, ogni anno così, ogni anno così...


----------



## jaws (9 Aprile 2013)

E non è finita qua; domenica arriverà l'ammonizione per El Shaarawy, probabilmente per simulazione


----------



## Principe (9 Aprile 2013)

3 giornate a quello dell'atalanta che ha dato il cazzotto a schelotto 3 giornate come balotelli , come se balotelli avesse dato un cazzotto uguale


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Aprile 2013)

se non vado errato solo due giocatori sono stati squalificati per espressioni ingiuriose nei confronti di arbitri o altro:ibrahimovic e balotelli....mah che caso!!!!


----------



## Harvey (9 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se non vado errato solo due giocatori sono stati squalificati per espressioni ingiuriose nei confronti di arbitri o altro:ibrahimovic e balotelli....mah che caso!!!!



Pandev in supercoppa contro la Juve espulso e squalificato per lo stesso motivo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> E non è finita qua; domenica arriverà l'ammonizione per El Shaarawy, probabilmente per simulazione


Per aver disorientato l'arbitro a causa della velocità probabilmente.


----------



## jaws (9 Aprile 2013)

Vorrei inoltre ricordarvi che anche Zapata e Boateng sono diffidati e quindi anche loro salteranno per squalifica la partita con la Juve


----------



## Doctore (9 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> E non è finita qua; domenica arriverà l'ammonizione per El Shaarawy, probabilmente per simulazione


anche montolivo e' a rischio mi sa.


----------



## drama 84 (9 Aprile 2013)

_squalifica per due giornate effettive di gara ed ammenda di € 10.000,00_

Bonucci Leonardo (Juventus): _per avere, al termine della gara, uscendo dal terreno di giuoco, contestato platealmente l’operato degli Ufficiali di gara rivolgendo al Quarto Ufficiale un’espressione ingiuriosa, e per aver poco dopo, negli spogliatoi, assunto un atteggiamento intimidatorio nei confronti di un Arbitro addizionale rivolgendogli espressioni ingiuriose._

Questo dopo Juve-Genoa


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

Il Milan non credo presenti ricorso non c'è scritto ancora niente di solito lo fanno subito


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2013)

Ora Bonolis e Moratti devono infilare la faccia nel cesso e tirare lo sciacquone.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Aprile 2013)

drama 84 ha scritto:


> _squalifica per due giornate effettive di gara ed ammenda di € 10.000,00_
> 
> Bonucci Leonardo (Juventus): _per avere, al termine della gara, uscendo dal terreno di giuoco, contestato platealmente l’operato degli Ufficiali di gara rivolgendo al Quarto Ufficiale *un’espressione ingiuriosa*, e per aver poco dopo, negli spogliatoi, assunto un *atteggiamento intimidatorio nei confronti di un Arbitro addizionale rivolgendogli espressioni ingiuriose*._
> 
> Questo dopo Juve-Genoa





no no.... quasi uguale ad un 'azzo guardi


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Aprile 2013)

Ahahahahahahahahaahah


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Vergogna vergogna vergogna


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (9 Aprile 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non ho capito che ha fatto, giuro



Gioca nel Milan, è il nostro miglior giocatore, siamo nel momento clou della stagione!

Semplice.


----------



## drama 84 (9 Aprile 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> no no.... quasi uguale ad un 'azzo guardi



azzo guardi detto da un nero pero fa piu paura eh....

ripeto non vedevano l'ora di squalificarlo


----------



## Polis (9 Aprile 2013)

e su interfans ci son le perle...
"CVD: si scatena la bufera, e allora per metter tutto a tacere ecco che una decisione sfavorevole al Milan (che sotto sotto continuerà ad esser aiutato negli episodi in campo)...così ora tutti diranno ''Eeeeh altro che Milan favorito'' dimenticandosi tutti i regali ricevuti per mesi. 

Oramai ci si può aspettare di tutto purtroppo..."

ma ci rendiamo conto?
Ci han DERUBATO a firenze... ora si INVENTANO una squalifica di 3 giornate per Mario.. e questi ancora parlano? 
Sono celebralmente morti.


----------



## Aphex (9 Aprile 2013)

The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> Gioca nel Milan, è il nostro miglior giocatore, siamo nel momento clou della stagione!
> 
> Semplice.



Esattamente. Poi si chiama Balotelli.
Gli insulti dei Fio****ini dopo l'espulsioni di Tomovic non li ha sentiti, capita


----------



## Devil May Cry (9 Aprile 2013)

Mi sembra giusto 3 giornate a Balo perché dice che Ca**o guardi all'arbitro e Cambiasso per l'intervento killer su giovinco una sola giornata..Mi sembra giusto!!
Bonolis di m. dove sei ora?


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Aprile 2013)

La verità è che dovevano far zittire tutto questo polverone alzato dagli onestoni!!! Quale modo migliore che colpire la pecora nera del campionato... quello che tanto gira e rigira la ******* la fa e ci crederanno tutti!!! 

ora quel cavolo di rosso ce lo faranno pagare fino a fine stagione!!! 

La legge è sportiva vale a comando!! un cambiasso che quasi spezza una gamba è un viso pulito, che non prende mai rosso... massì dai... non l'ha fatto apposta... 1 giornata e capisce, non lo farà più!! Squadre intere che accerchiano l'arbitro, aggrediscono verbalmente con fare intimidatorio passano impunite... un 'azzo guardi perchè lo dice balotelli no.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Aprile 2013)

Non pensavo fosse possibile una cosa del genere, ed invece non c'è mai limite al peggio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

*Il Milan sta pensando se fare ricorso o meno.*


----------



## runner (9 Aprile 2013)

vergogna, scempio e desolazione


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Aprile 2013)

per il 3° anno di fila 3 giornate di squalifica al giocatore più importante in rosa  la casualità


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Aprile 2013)

Una giornata per questo, tre giornate per due parole fuori posto (Ha sbagliato Mario eh, però cioè dai...).


----------



## Harvey (9 Aprile 2013)

Ammenda di € 20.000,00 : alla Soc. FIORENTINA per avere suoi sostenitori, al 19° e al 21° del 
secondo tempo, indirizzato a due calciatori della squadra avversaria grida e cori costituenti 
espressione di discriminazione razziale; *per avere inoltre un suo collaboratore, allo stato non 
identificato, al termine del primo tempo, nel sottopassaggio che adduce agli spogliatoi, rivolto 
all'Arbitro un'espressione ingiuriosa*; 

Non identificato come non erano identificati Pasqual e Aquilani che gli hanno messo pure le mani addosso


----------



## smallball (9 Aprile 2013)

pazzesca decisione


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Lasciamo perdere che è meglio va......


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Una giornata per questo, tre giornate per due parole fuori posto (Ha sbagliato Mario eh, però cioè dai...).



ma siamo seri dai che parola di insulto e "C..."?, tre giornate per mario? ok io le accetterei pure ma se lo fanno con tutti e mi sembra che lo fanno solo perche e balotell, per esempio dalla bocca di Totti ne ho sentite uscire non so quante e pure peggio di un semplice "c..." e non sono mai stati presi provvedimenti che presa per i fondelli è?


----------



## Harvey (9 Aprile 2013)

*A.C. Milan comunica che farà ricorso avverso alla squalifica inflitta a Mario Balotelli.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

Tanto non cambierà niente come fu per Ibra vergogna


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Aprile 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> *A.C. Milan comunica che farà ricorso avverso alla squalifica inflitta a Mario Balotelli.*



la juve la salta in ogni caso.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Aprile 2013)

comunque le giornate di squalifica sono 2 per la presunta espressione ingiuriosa e una per l'ammonizione perchè era diffidato...


----------



## jaws (9 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;162331 ha scritto:


> Tanto non cambierà niente come fu per Ibra vergogna



Qualcosa cambierà perchè gli toglieranno un turno di squalifica, salterà comunque la Juve ma tutti gli interisti potranno dire che il potere di Galliani all'interno della lega ha fatto togliere a Balotelli una giornata di squalifica


----------



## Butcher (9 Aprile 2013)

UNA sola giornata di squalifica per Schelotto! Allibito...


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

Polis ha scritto:


> e su interfans ci son le perle...
> "CVD: si scatena la bufera, e allora per metter tutto a tacere ecco che una decisione sfavorevole al Milan (che sotto sotto continuerà ad esser aiutato negli episodi in campo)...così ora tutti diranno ''Eeeeh altro che Milan favorito'' dimenticandosi tutti i regali ricevuti per mesi.
> 
> Oramai ci si può aspettare di tutto purtroppo..."
> ...



NO va beh io non ho piu parole davvero, io ogni tanto entravo li, ma da un po non ci entro piu perchè sono ridicoli mi fanno salire il sangue nel cervello e scoppio.


----------



## Harvey (9 Aprile 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> la juve la salta in ogni caso.



Ma infatti ne toglieranno una per fare il contentino quando doveva saltare solo il Napoli, che poi non parliamo della natura di alcune delle ammonizioni che lo hanno portato in diffida a Firenze che è meglio...


----------



## jaws (9 Aprile 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Ammenda di € 20.000,00 : alla Soc. FIORENTINA per avere suoi sostenitori, al 19° e al 21° del
> secondo tempo, indirizzato a due calciatori della squadra avversaria grida e cori costituenti
> espressione di discriminazione razziale; *per avere inoltre un suo collaboratore, allo stato non
> identificato, al termine del primo tempo, nel sottopassaggio che adduce agli spogliatoi, rivolto
> all'Arbitro un'espressione ingiuriosa*;



Non identificati?
Ma la Fiorentina ha collaboratori in passamontagna?


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;162331 ha scritto:


> Tanto non cambierà niente come fu per Ibra vergogna



Gli toglieranno una giornata e rientrerà col Catania,ma tanto la vergogna è servita.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> UNA sola giornata di squalifica per Schelotto! Allibito...



eee ma sai perchè e il proggettto pro Milan  io mi vergognerei di uscire con queste frasi dopo cambiasso


----------



## chicagousait (9 Aprile 2013)

Veramente senza parole...


----------



## Devil May Cry (9 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> NO va beh io non ho piu parole davvero, io ogni tanto entravo li, ma da un po non ci entro piu perchè sono ridicoli mi fanno salire il sangue nel cervello e scoppio.



Anche io non ci entro più la dentro..Sono persone troppo stupide e antisportive..Manco i gobbi su vecchiasignora sono cosi stupidi come gli interisti su shitfan


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Gli toglieranno una giornata e rientrerà col Catania,ma tanto la vergogna è servita.



Nahh non credo, perchè come fa il Milan a portare le prove? farà la fine di Ibra, a me fanno girare che per un "c... guardi" si becchi due giornate quando poi in campo vedo per esempio totti che manda a quel paese 30 volte l'arbitro e niente, se avesse insultato pesantemente mi potrebbe andare pure bene ma va fatto con TUTTI non solo con i Balotelli-Ibra

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Qualcosa cambierà perchè gli toglieranno un turno di squalifica, salterà comunque la Juve ma tutti gli interisti potranno dire che il potere di Galliani all'interno della lega ha fatto togliere a Balotelli una giornata di squalifica



figurati se gli tolgono la giornata finirà come ibra che e stato respinto


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;162345 ha scritto:


> Nahh non credo, perchè come fa il Milan a portare le prove? farà la fine di Ibra, a me fanno girare che per un "c... guardi" si becchi due giornate quando poi in campo vedo per esempio totti che manda a quel paese 30 volte l'arbitro e niente, se avesse insultato pesantemente mi potrebbe andare pure bene ma va fatto con TUTTI non solo con i Balotelli-Ibra
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


A Ibra il primo anno tolsero una giornata.Il secondo anno no perchè era recidivo.


----------



## Harvey (9 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A Ibra il primo anno tolsero una giornata.Il secondo anno no perchè era recidivo.



Erano comunque due cose diverse se non ricordo male, manata ad Aronica e insulti al guardialinee...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2013)

Con questo criterio Totti avrebbe giocato si e no una decina di partite in tutta la sua carriera.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Anche io non ci entro più la dentro..Sono persone troppo stupide e antisportive..Manco i gobbi su vecchiasignora sono cosi stupidi come gli interisti su shitfan



hai perfettamente ragione non sono per niente sportivi, io mi sono iscritta perchè pensavo di poter scambiare qualche discorso da sportiva, ma appena ho aperto dele discusssioni e tutto un ******* insulti e 0 sportività





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A Ibra il primo anno tolsero una giornata.Il secondo anno no perchè era recidivo.



si ricordo, che vuol dire recidivo? illuminami 





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Con questo criterio Totti avrebbe giocato si e no una decina di partite in tutta la sua carriera.



appunto e ma e Totti non va toccato e questo che a me fa salire i tervi mi fa venire voglia di insultare tutti


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;162351 ha scritto:


> si ricordo, che vuol dire recidivo? illuminami



Che già l'aveva fatto una volta e il gestaccio,in tal caso,s'è ripetuto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Aprile 2013)

Torno a casa dopo una giornata in uni e mi ritrovo sta notizia.Sono allibito.

P.S. Mi aspetto e pretendo una reazione forte della società,non è possibile che accada una cosa del genere *guardacaso* subito dopo le gravi accuse dell'Inter.

P.P.S Volete farmi credere che dalla bocca di Pasqual ed Aquilani,in una delle loro duecentoventi vibranti proteste,non sia uscito altro che dolce stil novo?Ma dai...


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2013)

Ci presentiamo al momento clou senza il miglior giocatore ovviamente....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2013)

Spero in una tripletta di Pazzini. Quanto godrei.


----------



## Jino (9 Aprile 2013)

Non dico niente, non ho parole. Non ha senso questa decisione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che già l'aveva fatto una volta e il gestaccio,in tal caso,s'è ripetuto.



ah ecco, ma visto quello che hanno fatto e piu probabile che aumetano di giornate altro che


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Aprile 2013)

Ma sul serio hanno dato 3 giornate di squalifica?
Non ha nessun senso una cosa simile, manco avesse tirato pugni in faccia a un avversario


----------



## The Ripper (9 Aprile 2013)

colpa di Allegri


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma sul serio hanno dato 3 giornate di squalifica?
> Non ha nessun senso una cosa simile, manco avesse tirato pugni in faccia a un avversario



sono 2 le giornate per l'insulto..la terza è perchè è stata ammonito durante la partita


----------



## walter 22 (9 Aprile 2013)

Che schifo. 3 giornate a Balotelli e una a Schelotto a parti invertite la cosa sarebbe stata ben diversa.
Ci sono pesi e misure che lasciano alquanto perplessi 
3 giornate ad ibra per un buffetto ad aronica
3 giornate a de rossi per un pugno sul viso di mauri
3 giornate a raimondi per un caZZotto
2 giornate a Conte che strilla in faccia all'arbitro
3 giornate di squalifica a mourinho per il gesto delle manette
1 giornata a cambiasso per un intervento che poteva costare la caviglia a giovinco 
1 giornata a schelotto che credeva di essere un ultra di roma e lazio durante un derby
3 giornate a balotelli che manda a quel paese un collaboratore dell'arbitro un po come fanno quasi tutti i giocatori ogni partita 
Mah!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Che schifo. 3 giornate a Balotelli e una a Schelotto a parti invertite la cosa sarebbe stata ben diversa.
> Ci sono pesi e misure che lasciano alquanto perplessi
> 3 giornate ad ibra per un buffetto ad aronica
> 3 giornate a de rossi per un pugno sul viso su mauri
> ...



ma magari l'avesse mandato a quel paese ha semplicemente detto "***.. guardi"


----------



## Devil May Cry (9 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;162351 ha scritto:


> hai perfettamente ragione non sono per niente sportivi, io mi sono iscritta perchè pensavo di poter scambiare qualche discorso da sportiva, ma appena ho aperto dele discusssioni e tutto un ******* insulti e 0 sportività



Pure io mi ero iscritto su shitfan..Non pensavo fossero cosi dementi..Ad ogni cosa che dicevo prendevo insulti..Non è che parlavo solo del Milan poi eh..Mi sentivo dire roba del tipo: "Ammazzati" "vattene via.... " "Che ci fai qua?" "non capisci un ......"
Insulti a gratis solo perché sono Milanista.
Per non parlare dei fantastici messaggi privati che mi arrivavano roba del tipo: "Mi scopo la tua tipa" ......" e bla bla bla.

Allora lo abbiamo detto 46468946465 volte! questo forum non è un bar. Siamo stanchi di questi linguaggi!


----------



## Nivre (9 Aprile 2013)

Poche balle, Galliani qui deve farsi sentire. Anche perche io sinceramente mi sono rotto gli zebedei di questa situazione. E la seconda volta consecutiva che ci vogliono fot.tere... l'anno scorso il campionato questa volta la champions?

P.s. Come ha già detto qualcuno: Totti ogni benedetta partita insulta mezzo stadio(arbitri compresi)e non succede niente, mentre per Ibra e Balo per un 'azzo guardi 2-3 giornate di squalifica?? C'è qualcosa che non mi quadra!


----------



## Gekyn (9 Aprile 2013)

Però a pensare male a volte ci si azzecca.....nel senso che il Milan fosse onesto al 100% (come d'altronde ognuno di noi) alzerebbe un polverone non da poco, invece tutta la sua difesa sta nel fare ricorso,dopo tutto quello che è successo mi sembra ridicolo.........ridicolo come il campionato italiano!!!!


----------



## walter 22 (9 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;162393 ha scritto:


> ma magari l'avesse mandato a quel paese ha semplicemente detto "***.. guardi"


 C'è poco da fare lui si chiama balotelli quindi mandare a quel paese o dire c...o guardi per il giudice sportivo non cambia niente.
Di certo lui poteva evitare però non gliene perdonano una basta che fa qualcosa lo ammoniscono lo squalificano e lo mettono nelle prime pagine di tutti i giornali, è un ragazzo di 22 anni che lo lasciassero un po in pace.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2013)

A questo punto ho più paura per la diffida di El Shaarawy che del Napoli stesso.


----------



## Devil May Cry (9 Aprile 2013)

Adesso però detto sinceramente mi sono rotto io le palle..Non ho detto nulla di male..Lo so pure io che non è un bar questo forum ma nemmeno una Chiesa...A sto punto bannatemi a vita visto che non si può dire praticamente nulla!


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Pure io mi ero iscritto su shitfan..Non pensavo fossero cosi dementi..Ad ogni cosa che dicevo prendevo insulti..Non è che parlavo solo del Milan poi eh..Mi sentivo dire roba del tipo: "Ammazzati" "vattene via.... " "Che ci fai qua?" "non capisci un ......"
> Insulti a gratis solo perché sono Milanista.
> Per non parlare dei fantastici messaggi privati che mi arrivavano roba del tipo: "Mi scopo la tua tipa" ......" e bla bla bla.
> 
> Allora lo abbiamo detto 46468946465 volte! questo forum non è un bar. Siamo stanchi di questi linguaggi!



mamma mia che gente oscena  almeno con questa sentenza possono essere felici per un po dai

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Adesso però detto sinceramente mi sono rotto io le palle..Non ho detto nulla di male..Lo so pure io che non è un bar questo forum ma nemmeno una Chiesa...A sto punto bannatemi a vita visto che non si può dire praticamente nulla!



nooo non dire cosi non voglio essere io la causa del tuo ban calma


----------



## Devil May Cry (9 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;162413 ha scritto:


> mamma mia che gente oscena  almeno con questa sentenza possono essere felici per un po dai
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Non sarai tu la causa del mio ban..La causa del mio ban è che non si può nemmeno dire che qualche persona (interisti) è demente!


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> C'è poco da fare lui si chiama balotelli quindi mandare a quel paese o dire c...o guardi per il giudice sportivo non cambia niente.
> Di certo lui poteva evitare però non gliene perdonano una basta che fa qualcosa lo ammoniscono lo squalificano e lo mettono nelle prime pagine di tutti i giornali, è un ragazzo di 22 anni che lo lasciassero un po in pace.


eh ormai fino che sarà vivo si parla sempre di lui non lo lasciano proprio mai stare, peccato ci prenderemo questa squalifica ma voglio che il milan si faccia sentire basta con sto style milan per bene


----------



## Ale (9 Aprile 2013)

sono 3 anni che arriviamo a giocarci gli scontri diretti per il nostro obiettivo con il giocatore piu importante squalificato per 3 giornate: 2011 : derby, 2012: juventus entrambe con ibra squalificato per 3 giornate e adesso milan nabule ,altre 3 giornate a balotelli.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Non sarai tu la causa del mio ban..La causa del mio ban è che non si può nemmeno dire che qualche persona (interisti) è demente!



lo so pero non abbassiamoci ai loro livelli  dobbiamo essere superiori noi di loro


----------



## Devil May Cry (9 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;162417 ha scritto:


> lo so pero non abbassiamoci ai loro livelli  dobbiamo essere superiori noi di loro



Per me non è questione di abbassarsi ai loro livelli..E' solo questione di dire le cose come stanno.Se una persona ti scrive una cosa, in maniera educata e sportiva, e questa persona riceve solo insulti da parte di alcuni interisti, ecco che per me tali interisti sono solo dei dementi.

Manco avessi detto chissà cosa..

P.S: Chiusa parentesi.


----------



## Dexter (9 Aprile 2013)

quanto godrò quando segnerà pazzini


----------



## Frikez (9 Aprile 2013)

Complotto!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Aprile 2013)

Un palese disegno a favore del Milan, vista l'opaca prestazione di Balotelli a Firenze

Secondo me Bonolis ha ragione


----------



## Harvey (9 Aprile 2013)

Attendo con ansia il parere di Raiola su questa squalifica


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Vergognoso.


----------



## prebozzio (9 Aprile 2013)

Hanno fatto bene, Balotelli è un maleducato e qualcuno deve insegnargli che certe parole non si dicono. Si possono anche subire calci e offese in ogni partita, ma non bisogna dire parolacce: in compenso però si possono spaccare tibie.


----------



## iceman. (9 Aprile 2013)

Ricorso non ne facciamo?


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Non sarai tu la causa del mio ban..La causa del mio ban è che non si può nemmeno dire che qualche persona (interisti) è demente!




*Uno: io non ho parlato di nessun' ban. Ci sono delle regole e dobbiamo cercare di seguirle.
due: a noi non ci interessano le politiche di altri forum.
tre: offendere persone che realmente esistono può portare ad una denuncia. Noi non siamo risponsabili di questo, lo siete voi. Cerchiamo solo di evitare che accadono questo genere di cose a voi utenti. *


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2013)

non è possibile dai...Galliani deve fare un casino


----------



## DennyJersey (9 Aprile 2013)

Voglio vedere se diranno qualcosa di più, ma dubito. Una giornata la toglieranno, ma di più non penso proprio.


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Aprile 2013)

Vergognoso.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2013)

Il calcio italiano è marcio. Chi piange ottiene sempre qualcosa.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Ranocchia e Guarin presero 1 giornata per ingiurie.Perchè tale differenza???Che Gomblodddddddo è questo???


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Aprile 2013)

Veramente vergognoso... una cosa inaudita... il messaggio è che va bene fracassare le tibie ai giocatori, ma se dici qualcosa a un arbitro o a un guardalinee devi essere penalizzato. 

Anzi, se uno del Milan lo fa, DEVE essere penalizzato. Questa regola non vale invece per altre squadre... ricordiamo ciò che fece Totti, da sempre protetto in Italia.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ranocchia e Guarin presero 1 giornata per ingiurie.Perch tale differenza???Che Gomblodddddddo è questo???


Io penso realmente a lasciar perdere per un periodo il calcio. Non perchè il calcio non mi piaccia, ma tutto ciò che è intorno è marcio. 

Anzi coloro che sono nella stanza dei bottoni alimentano la rabbia del tifoso, prendendo decisioni inique e senza alcuna spiegazione. Vorrei tanto capire perchè i vaffa di Totti all'arbitro devono essere tollerati, mentre l'ingiuria di Balotelli no. O si puniscono entrambi o si dichiarano entrambi innocenti... delle due l'una.


----------



## #Dodo90# (9 Aprile 2013)

Che schifo. E poi c'è gente come Totti, Giovinco o Bovo che mandano a quel paese o tirano giù bestemmioni che li capiscono anche in Burindi...


----------



## jaws (9 Aprile 2013)

Ma veramente siete stupiti? Si sapeva da gennaio che sarebbe andata così, Balotelli da qui a fine carriera prenderà un ammonizione per ogni fallo fatto e una squalifica per ogni parola detta. Ed è anche per questo che gli avversari ad ogni partita lo massacrano di falli, perchè sanno già come finirà


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Aprile 2013)

Balotelli contro la Fiorentina non ha fatto niente.
Ha vagato per il campo per gli interi 90 minuti.
Visto come ha giocato nell'ultima partita, le 3 giornate di squalifica sono un palese _gombloddo_ ai danni dell'Inter.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (9 Aprile 2013)

Un regolamento che infligge una turno per un fallo da Killer come quello di Cambiasso e 3 per una parolaccia (ammessa che sia vera) è assolutamente allineato con la serietà di questo paese.
E poi si reclama rispetto quando un ministro tedesco bolla come Clowns due nostri esponenti politici.
Siamo un paese intero di pagliacci e disonesti.
PAZZESCO.


----------



## Morghot (9 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Ora spero che la dirigenza faccia un casino perchè è una cosa insopportabile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> anche montolivo e' a rischio mi sa.



non credo sai , ho guardato su un sito dove vedo i diffidati e non c'è montolivo a meno che non abbiano ancora aggiornato ma non credo visto che nei diffidati del Milan non c'è piu segnato Balotelli.





iceman. ha scritto:


> Ricorso non ne facciamo?



si e già stato annunciato dal sito del Milan, ora bisogna capire quando daranno una risposta di solito la danno in venerdi.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Aprile 2013)

Sembra che i nostri avvocati non punteranno alla riduzione della squalifica ma all'eliminazione per averlo a disposizione con la juve...la linea scelta sarebbe quella di dimostrare che l'espressione utilizzata da balotelli nei confronti del guardalinee non fosse definibile ingiuriosa


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (9 Aprile 2013)

sono convinto che se quella frase "ingiuriosa" l'avesse detta un rocchi qualunque non sarebbe scattata nessuna squalifica.Purtroppo la verità è che balotelli è atteso al varco dall'opinione pubblica,si aspetta il minimo passo falso per linciarlo...basti pensare ai titoloni dei giornali("caos milan") per una sigaretta fumata nel bagno di un treno


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

Gandini twitta:"Porque?"

LoL





Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Sembra che i nostri avvocati non punteranno alla riduzione della squalifica ma all'eliminazione per averlo a disposizione con la juve...la linea scelta sarebbe quella di dimostrare che l'espressione utilizzata da balotelli nei confronti del guardalinee non fosse definibile ingiuriosa



seee figurati se la tolgono ma proprio no, manco 1 giornata gli tolgono mi gioco l'avatar di denti gialli anche questa volta


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Sembra che i nostri avvocati non punteranno alla riduzione della squalifica ma all'eliminazione per averlo a disposizione con la juve...la linea scelta sarebbe quella di dimostrare che l'espressione utilizzata da balotelli nei confronti del guardalinee non fosse definibile ingiuriosa



Speriamo,mi accontenterei visto l'andazzo,della riduzione.


----------



## sheva90 (10 Aprile 2013)

Non ho parole.
Ogni anno abbiamo una stangata primaverile.

Ma no, è tutta una sceneggiatura.


----------



## dyablo65 (10 Aprile 2013)

no e' tutto sbagliato...

si chiama tassa balotelli e prima o dopo dovevano farcela pagare.

io non farei nessun ricorso ma manderei in onda uno speciale televisivo su tutte le frasi ingiuriose dette agli arbitri nel corso dell' ultima giornata di campionato e non sanzionate...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Aprile 2013)

Una cosa vergognosa. Sono più incazzato ora di ieri. Ci stanno prendendo per i fondelli in una maniera incredibile, dobbiamo farci sentire perchè è una cosa indegna.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Aprile 2013)

*Come si può leggere nel referto Balotelli è stato squalificato perchè oltre allo "Zacco guardi...." avrebbe rivolto un "Crextino" verso il giudice di porta.Ma cosa clamorosa è che sia Tommasini,inviato sky che Viviano,portiere viola,entrambi vicini a Balo nell'occasione del fattaccio,avrebbero negato che Super Mario potesse aver detto simil parola.*


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2013)

Tosel ha sfruttato l'ennesima occasione per rendersi ridicolo.


----------



## walter 22 (10 Aprile 2013)

Loro sentono solo quando Balotelli li insulta ma non sentono quando uno stadio gli urla cori razzisti.
 un applauso al giudice sportivo


----------



## Harvey (10 Aprile 2013)

Premettendo che non so se sia vera o meno la parte del "cre.tino", possono chiamare tutti i testimoni che vogliono ma non sbugiarderanno mai il referto arbitrale, che figura ci fa Doveri se riducono la squalifica? Tra le altre cose l'appellativo ******* era il minimo che si potesse pensare della squadra arbitrale di domenica, e potevano comunque essere più tolleranti riguardo la concitazione finale visto il porcile che hanno combinato nei 90 minuti, tra l'altro bersagliato pure da cori razzisti Mario durante la partita.

La questione è semplice dopo quell'espulsione, che avranno visto essere esagerata, hanno fatto di tutto per fare i fenomeni e riparare in tutti i modi possibili anche a partita finita.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Aprile 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Premettendo che non so se sia vera o meno la parte del "cre.tino", possono chiamare tutti i testimoni che vogliono ma non sbugiarderanno mai il referto arbitrale, che figura ci fa Doveri se riducono la squalifica? Tra le altre cose l'appellativo ******* era il minimo che si potesse pensare della squadra arbitrale di domenica, e potevano comunque essere più tolleranti riguardo la concitazione finale visto il porcile che hanno combinato nei 90 minuti, tra l'altro bersagliato pure da cori razzisti Mario durante la partita.
> 
> La questione è semplice dopo quell'espulsione, che avranno visto essere esagerata, hanno fatto di tutto per fare i fenomeni e riparare in tutti i modi possibili anche a partita finita.


Penso però che una ci possa essere alla fine una riduzione della squalifica a 2 giornate complessive.

Tralasciando le considerazione personali,*Tommasini ha aggiunto,avendo lento come altri il referto della terna arbitrale,che la squalifica è scattata per il "cre.tino",frase ingiuriosa e non per il "zacco guardi"(frase volgare e irrespettosa,ma non un'ingiuria).Il legale Cantamessa inoltre porterà come prova dell'erronea valutazione del giudice Doveri,la dichiarazione del portiere viola Viviano che è stato sempre vicino a Balo e giura di non aver assolutamente sentito la parola sopra citata,nel modo più assoluto,come del resto Tommasini e anche altri testimoni.*


----------



## Harvey (10 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Penso però che una ci possa essere alla fine una riduzione della squalifica a 2 giornate complessive.



Quello è probabile ma annullarla sarebbe come dire che Doveri è un bugiardo o un visionario, ti pare che non lo tuteleranno?


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (10 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Veramente vergognoso... una cosa inaudita... il messaggio è che va bene fracassare le tibie ai giocatori, ma se dici qualcosa a un arbitro o a un guardalinee devi essere penalizzato.
> 
> Anzi, se uno del Milan lo fa, DEVE essere penalizzato. Questa regola non vale invece per altre squadre... ricordiamo ciò che fece Totti, da sempre protetto in Italia.
> 
> ...



Quando lo dissi io, qualcuno disse che ero un tifoso occasionale! E invece mi sono semplicemente STANCATO di essere preso per il fondoschiena. Che senso ha star qui a farsi venire il sangue amaro ogni domenica, quando il campionato è già stato assegnato ad agosto e sapendo che nel momento clou della stagione, la mia squadra verrà massacrata sistematicamente da squalifiche a dir poco FOLLI!


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ma cosa clamorosa è che sia Tommasini,inviato sky che Viviano,portiere viola,entrambi vicini a Balo nell'occasione del fattaccio,avrebbero negato che Super Mario potesse aver detto simil parola.*



Ecco il Milan allora li dovrebbe portare come testimoni e l'unica possibilità che abbiamo.


----------



## forzajuve (10 Aprile 2013)

Cioe 3 giornate a Balotelli che oddio ci potrebbero stare stando a regolamento 1 per diffida e 2 per frasi ingiuriose...mentre Cambiasso che ha rischiato di rompere la gamba a Giovinco solo 1???? Boh....


----------



## forzajuve (10 Aprile 2013)

Cioe 3 giornate a Balotelli che oddio ci potrebbero stare stando a regolamento 1 per diffida e 2 per frasi ingiuriose...mentre Cambiasso che ha rischiato di rompere la gamba a Giovinco solo 1???? Boh....


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Ecco il Milan allora li dovrebbe portare come testimoni e l'unica possibilità che abbiamo.



infatti,Cantamessa ha interpellato Viviano e lo porterà come prova.


----------



## Canonista (10 Aprile 2013)

E bravo Viviano


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Aprile 2013)

Cambiasso prova a uccidere un avversario ----> 1 giornata

Totti che insulta l'arbitro -------> impunito

Balotelli che dice "C**** guardi" ----> 3 giornate

Qui c'è poco da discutere... c'è malafede dai.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> infatti,Cantamessa ha interpellato Viviano e lo porterà come prova.



e lui ha dato la disponibilità? se la data emiliano ha tutta la mia stima.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Cambiasso prova a uccidere un avversario ----> 1 giornata
> 
> Totti che insulta l'arbitro -------> impunito
> 
> ...


Balo è stato squalificato per un "cre.tino" rivolto all'arbitro,che in realtà,secondo gli presenti alla scena,non ha mai detto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;163087 ha scritto:


> e lui ha dato la disponibilità? se la data emiliano ha tutta la mia stima.



Viviano ha già parlato con Cantamessa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Cambiasso prova a uccidere un avversario ----> 1 giornata
> 
> Totti che insulta l'arbitro -------> impunito
> 
> ...



ma che malafede  la malafede esiste solo per l'inter ridicoli , che piangono perchè gli hanno dato un rigore inventato ma non parlano del 2-1 di Alvarez che era fallo quindi un errore per parte eee ma quello puo capitare sono ridicoli.





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Viviano ha già parlato con Cantamessa.



e Bravo Emiliano  il verdetto e venerdi vero?


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Aprile 2013)

Non lo so,dove hai letto che è venerdì?


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

Da nessuna parte  ma di solito ricordo che il ricorso per sapere se viene ridotta o lasciata cosi e di venerdi poi non so


----------



## Albijol (10 Aprile 2013)

Ma per queste cose si accettano testimoni? Io non ricordo casi simili purtroppo


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma per queste cose si accettano testimoni? Io non ricordo casi simili purtroppo



a me sembra difficile che vengano accettati, anche perchè io non mi vedo Tosel che crede a Viviano a non all'arbitro ti pensi che casino verrebbe fuori.


----------



## Jino (10 Aprile 2013)

Ragazzi mi auguro almeno una gli venga abbonata a questo punto, speriamo.


----------



## jaws (10 Aprile 2013)

Non accetteranno mai testimoni anche perchè poi l'arbitro andrebbe non solo sospeso ma anche denunciato per aver scritto il falso in un documento ufficiale.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Aprile 2013)

*Il ricorso verterà soprattutto sui continui buu razzisti subiti da Super Mario Balotelli,innervosito da ciò e quindi parzialmente giustificabile per la frase aprostrofata a Doveri,che già di per se per nulla ingiuriosa.S'attendono news.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Aprile 2013)

come dice sportmendiaset difficilmente verranno tolte giornate ma va, solo perchè si chiama Balotelli VERGOGNA


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Aprile 2013)

Beh forse se il Milan presenta il reclamo basandosi sul fatto che Balo si stato insultato a sfondo razziale uno sconto ci potrebbe essere.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Aprile 2013)

Ne toglieranno una, tanto per dare il contentino


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Aprile 2013)

Ma speriamo gliene levino una,già sarebbe una buona cosa,tanto allo Giuvenile Stadium durerebbe 10 minuti,tra i buu del pubblico e il trattamento speciale dell'animale col numero 3.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Aprile 2013)

*Il ricorso fatto dal Milan come riporta studiosport sarà esaminato la settimana prossima.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2013)

Ho la sensazione che questa volta qualcosa di positivo potrebbe succedere.
Il razzismo è materia delicata, è una strategia molto buona quella di Cantamessa.


----------



## DannySa (11 Aprile 2013)

La settimana prossima? ah già danno/tolgono le squalifiche in base ai nostri risultati quindi se vinci col Napoli rimane tutto com'è, se perdi col Napoli ne tolgono una e torna con il Catania in casa ma non a Torino dove spereranno che perdiamo.
Bravi bravi.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (11 Aprile 2013)

Ne tolgono al massimo una, quindi non cambierà praticamente nulla.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Aprile 2013)

Tirare in ballo il razzismo è la cosa più becera mai vista.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (11 Aprile 2013)

O ne tolgono due o non ha senso. O il "ca//o guardi" è ingiuria o non lo è. 'Ste cose all'acqua di rosa non servono a nessuno.


----------



## dyablo65 (12 Aprile 2013)

insisto io non avrei proprio fatto nulla....

forse e dico forse ci daranno il contentino di togliere una giornata cosi' si mettono a posto la coscenza e mettono tutto a tacere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Aprile 2013)

Anche uno NON milanista se e sportivo lo ammette che è ridicolo, per un presunto "*******" sentito da nessuno 2 giornate, balzaretti espulso domenica contro il Torino ha insultato l'arbitro quello di bordocampo l'hanno inquadrato bene a premium e cosa gli fanno? una multa di 5000 euro ma stiamo scherzando, io me ne frego dello stile milan e baaasta io continuerei fino ad avere giustizia, basta ste squalifiche in base al cognome.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;168494 ha scritto:


> Anche uno NON milanista se e sportivo lo ammette che è ridicolo, per un presunto "*******" sentito da nessuno 2 giornate, balzaretti espulso domenica contro il Torino ha insultato l'arbitro quello di bordocampo l'hanno inquadrato bene a premium e cosa gli fanno? una multa di 5000 euro ma stiamo scherzando, io me ne frego dello stile milan e baaasta io continuerei fino ad avere giustizia, basta ste squalifiche in base al cognome.



Il problema è che si chiama Balotelli. Fosse Totti non si sarebbe fatto niente. Si sa contro questi tipi di giocatori si parte prevenuti. Basta pensare l'anno scorso con Ibra per una carezza si è beccato 3, quando aronica che aveva fatto la stessa cosa, 0 giornate.

Al massimo daranno una giornata... ma io sono stufo che ogni anno nei momenti cluo della stagione, dobbiamo rimanere senza il nostro migliore. NOn ne posso più


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Ne tolgono una, e va bene cosi.Perchè con la Juve manco se giocasse Gesù Cristo vinceremmo, col Catania è fondamentale Balotelli perchè con la nostra situazione in attacco senza il 45 non segneremmo manco in 5 ore di gioco.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ne tolgono una, e va bene cosi.Perchè con la Juve manco se giocasse Gesù Cristo vinceremmo, col Catania è fondamentale Balotelli perchè con la nostra situazione in attacco senza il 45 non segneremmo manco in 5 ore di gioco.



Il Catania oramai è in vacanza e pensa solo al derby di domenica per affossare il Palermo.Su Balotelli le ultime dicono che la squalifica sarà confermata.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Catania oramai è in vacanza e pensa solo al derby di domenica per affossare il Palermo.Su Balotelli le ultime dicono che la squalifica sarà confermata.



Ma infatti non mi preoccupo della vittoria del Catania, ma per vincere un gol bisogna farlo


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non mi preoccupo della vittoria del Catania, ma per vincere un gol bisogna farlo



Elsha e Pazzini dovranno ritornare prima o poi al gol.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Aprile 2013)

Secondo sportmediaset non ci sarà nessuno sconto ma va sai che novità.





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il problema è che si chiama Balotelli. Fosse Totti non si sarebbe fatto niente. Si sa contro questi tipi di giocatori si parte prevenuti. Basta pensare l'anno scorso con Ibra per una carezza si è beccato 3, quando aronica che aveva fatto la stessa cosa, 0 giornate.
> 
> Al massimo daranno una giornata... ma io sono stufo che ogni anno nei momenti cluo della stagione, dobbiamo rimanere senza il nostro migliore. NOn ne posso più



Come darti torto, se usassero lo stesso metodo con TUTTI io starei zitta e accetterei la sentenza, ma io mi sono stancata di vedere i vari Totti che ogni giornata insultato mandano a stendere l'arbitro e niente, ora balotelli per un presunto c..... sentito da nessuno 2 giornate e basta non ne posso piu.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Catania oramai è in vacanza e pensa solo al derby di domenica per affossare il Palermo.Su Balotelli le ultime dicono che la squalifica sarà confermata.


in teoria ma in pratica no, vedrai che il Catania darà il 110% contro di noi come il 99% delle squadre che giocano contro di noi.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;168530 ha scritto:


> in teoria ma in pratica no, vedrai che il Catania darà il 110% contro di noi come il 99% delle squadre che giocano contro di noi.



Abbiamo più motivazioni e quella partita la vinceremo di sicuro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2013)

Neanche una giornata? Che indecenza.


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2013)

*Balotelli si trova a Roma con l'avvocato Cantamessa per discutere il ricorso*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2013)

dai non esiste che viene tolta neanche 1 giornata


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Terminata l'udienza per Mario Balotelli


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Ma tanto è inutile,io non sto seguendo manco la vicenda(non leveranno manco una giornata).Tra l'altro la scorsa settimana non so quanti giocatori hanno mandato palesemente a quel paese vari direttori di gara.Balo è stato squalificato proprio "grazie" al polverone che ha messo in scena l'inter e il suo menestrello Bonolis.Hanno creato pressione sui vertici,che alla prima occasione ZACC,han fatto la belinata.


----------



## Harvey (19 Aprile 2013)

*Balotelli: tolta una giornata di squalifica, salta comunque la Juventus.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma tanto è inutile,io non sto seguendo manco la vicenda(non leveranno manco una giornata).Tra l'altro la scorsa settimana non so quanti giocatori hanno mandato palesemente a quel paese vari direttori di gara.Balo è stato squalificato proprio "grazie" al polverone che ha messo in scena l'inter e il suo menestrello Bonolis.Hanno creato pressione sui vertici,che alla prima occasione ZACC,han fatto la belinata.



quoto sono perfettamente d'accordo, poi chissa come mai hanno alzato il polverone e prima Balotelli e poi Flamini espulsione eccessiva, per quello che dicevo che avevo paura di sto polverone perchè sti qui spalano contro di noi e ovviamente poi non ci rimettiamo


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2013)

Bisognerebbe portare un bel dvd con tutte le collection dei top insulti dei giocatori verso l'arbitri con 00000 squalifiche... oppure il Milan lo mette sulla home


----------



## Principe (19 Aprile 2013)

1 giornata tanto per prenderci per il sedere


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Aprile 2013)

Bene giusto, rimane comunque 1 giornata ridicola ma meglio che niente ero pessimista visto il cognome che porta bene cosi.


----------



## Harvey (19 Aprile 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> *Balotelli: tolta una giornata di squalifica, salta comunque la Juventus.*



Qualche mod modifichi il titolo


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> *Balotelli: tolta una giornata di squalifica, salta comunque la Juventus.*



Bene,sono stato smentito.Bene così,è già tanto che gli abbiano condonato 1 giornata.


----------



## Ale (19 Aprile 2013)

questo sconto mi sa tanto di presa per i fondelli


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Aprile 2013)

Una giornatina così,giusto per percularci ancora un po'.


----------



## Frikez (19 Aprile 2013)

Ottimo! L'importante è averlo con il Catania, tanto con la Juve le avremo prese comunque.


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Leggevo oggi sulla Gazzetta che mai una squalifica per quei motivi era stata ridotta...
Vero?


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2013)

Era ovvio che gli toglievamo al massimo una giornata. Va bene cosi.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2013)

Meglio di niente.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Leggevo oggi sulla Gazzetta che mai una squalifica per quei motivi era stata ridotta...
> Vero?



Si,anche se in tal caso la carta del razzismo è stata giocata bene.Penso sia stata questa ad indurre la riduzione della squalifica.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me anche e stata ridotta grazie al fatto del razzismo, l'hanno ridotta per non far passare il razzismo come una cosa normale, se non ci fossero stati atteggiamenti razzisti 0 riduzioni.


----------



## DannySa (19 Aprile 2013)

A 'sto punto bisogna giocare con la bocca cucita perché anche con un birichino rivolto all'arbitro secondo me ci scappa la giornatina gratuita.


----------



## jaws (19 Aprile 2013)

Adesso nelle prossime partite di campionato ci saranno un paio di telecamere fisse su Balotelli per 90 minuti pronte a cogliere qualsiasi atteggiamento inopportuno ed avere così una nuova squalifica


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Bene cosi, col Catania serve chi la butta dentro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2013)

meglio di niente


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si,anche se in tal caso la carta del razzismo è stata giocata bene.Penso sia stata questa ad indurre la riduzione della squalifica.


Grazie 
Comunque il modo in cui il regolamento viene applicato mi lascia ancora più perplesso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2013)

Col Catania voglio minimo una tripletta, dalla partita con gli etnei dovremo ricominciare a piallare tutti dopo la sconfitta di Torino.


----------

